# Red Tegu Variations



## Gman (May 27, 2012)

Hi guys,I was wondering what difference there was between the argentine red tegu and the paraguayan red tegu. I know they're both tupinambis rufescens but their coloration tell a different story. While the argentine has dark coloration such as red and maroon, the paraguayan has lighter coloring which consists of shades of red, white, and black.





This is an argentine.





This is a paraguayan.


----------



## tommyboy (May 27, 2012)

Hi Gman. Your pictures do not show up in the thread.


----------



## Gman (May 27, 2012)

Hi, Tommyboy. How do you make the pictures show up?


----------



## tommyboy (May 27, 2012)

RE: Posting pictures

Here is a link to a tutorial http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?t...z1WOKwyRY3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 27, 2012)

_For me there's no difference, is it possible that one shade comes from one local or another,.. yes but what proof is there. Just because a red and white tegu was caught and or shipped from Paraguay doesn't mean that's actually where it's from. Or that they're only found in that location, meaning you'll only find red and white tegus in Paraguay. If it's more red, black and white (or what ever) then it's from Argentina. 

It's not like they're logging and keeping strict records of where every animal is harvested from. Not sure if they're even selectively breeding them on farms since they're used for food and other things. I would think so to some degree but,.. eh you never know, until you go down south and talk to the folks in charge. Even then one place may not operate the same as the next.

It's just marketing tactics that some people use to make more money. _


----------



## got10 (May 27, 2012)

marketing ploy


----------



## Gman (May 27, 2012)

Good point Ms.Bubblz.
Tommyboy, that link doesn't exist.


----------

